
Show HN: Simplest File Renamer 1.0.0 - yboris
https://github.com/whyboris/Simplest-File-Renamer
======
yboris
Creator of the app here. The app is MIT open source.

Built with Electron and Angular.

Created because, surprisingly, I couldn't find any simple way to rename
batches of files.

~~~
svlasov
There is a way:

    
    
      $ EDITOR=your_favorite_editor qmv

